# Quick edge report



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed to the edge from OB today. A bit sporty on the ride out but it slicked down nicely. Hit some rubble for bait, not much there. Two hardtails a least.

Hit a spot on the way, good marks but not much action. 1 keeper mingo.

The edge marked nicely but couldn't get anchored up. Current was really strong, and this aluminum anchor is so light I couldn't get stuck in the right spot. Much cursing later, decided to drift as the current was slacking a bit.

Did have a flyline out, hooked a nice king on a hardtail. In the box. Rebaited an hit almost immediately. Shark dang it.

Ran to another set of marks, and started catching some nice mingos on the drift. Was weird, the bottom machine lit up all the sudden, same spot that was pretty dead earlier. Got 8 or so mingos, 5 were real nice size.

Water was slick as glass. Headed in trolling a couple of lines while we cleaned up. Had 1 good hit but couldn't stick the hook.

Ran in at 30 knots -- until we hit a squall. Then it got nasty with high winds and 3 -5's making it miserable. Hit the pass watching double rainbows. Glad to see sheltered water.

Still raining, will post some fish pics tomorrow. They are out there, go get em!

Here is a pic before we turned them into sammiches (except for the king, that will go in the traps for next trip.)


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I know the feeling. Went to the edge Tuesday and only had Mingos to show for it


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It started choppy but ended up nice . We got caught on the edge of that storm also it got sporty. Sounds like dinner was had . Way to get groceries.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Pic added


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you ever try to make King Nuggets? You still have enough scrap for traps, just take the tenderloin strips out. You can broil, fry or bake.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Yeah I like kings....*

But the wife won't eat them. Steaked on the grill with italian dressing and some garlic powder. Mmmmm...



lastcast said:


> Did you ever try to make King Nuggets? You still have enough scrap for traps, just take the tenderloin strips out. You can broil, fry or bake.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

"_Was weird, the bottom machine lit up all the sudden, same spot that was pretty dead earlier"_

I have seen this several times. You put bait down and fish get excited or move in towards the bait. Or maybe you catch one or two and others come around to see what is going on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice report, hugh.

jack


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Hit the pass watching double rainbows.


Just in... another boat was close by and videotaped hjorgan's reaction.







Good report though!



Jim


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Yeah that's me....*

Musta been bad mushrooms...



jim t said:


> Just in... another boat was close by and videotaped hjorgan's reaction.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI
> 
> ...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i bought some of that the other night. some good shit.'

jack


----------

